# Recommendation for panel van converters please



## TheHymer (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello

I am planning a two phase conversion of a new VW Crafter... First stage is lining, insulation, electrics, windows, webasto, ceiling lights, skylight, rib bed & table. The second stage (when funds permit) will be kichen, water, fridge, storage and rear bed.

I'm looking for a company (preferably in the Midlands) to do the work. I've found plenty of T5 / T6 specialists and companies that want to sell a standardised product. I'm looking for a quality job from a company that's flexible and used to doing large panel vans. Is this realistic?

Any recommendations gratefully received.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not going to be cheap that's for sure, possibly even more expensive than going and buying one off the shelf as yours will be bespoke.

Order of build should be

1, all windows, and roof lights, openings for toilet cassette, water and power inlets, also for flue for heating equipment, then you need to look at 12v and 240v wiring, water pipes, gas pipes and waste pipes, believe me there is a lot of planning to do long before you make any holes in it.

2, Insulation, I'd advocate spray foam £300 + but it gets in everywhere, some tidying to do if you don't get the masking right, but it is the best, and also provide the very much needed vapour barrier.

3, flooring.

4, fit water tanks and LPG

5, pre fit all equipment and test for leaks.

6, make/fit all furniture

7, refit all equipment

8, test for leaks.

9, Enjoy

Register as a member here, it's free and all questions will be answered in as much detail as you require.

https://www.diymotorhome.co.uk


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Although I have never used the firm itself I could recommend Young Conversion of Milton Keynes. I new Mike & Linda from when they first formed the company in Hayes, Middlesex, many years ago and have followed it over the years. Well worth a try.


----------



## TheHymer (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone


----------

